# What is a electromagnetic clutch?



## stormy (Oct 17, 2013)

I see Yamaha uses a electromagnetic clutch on there auger on the ys929j what exactly is this and why is this used over the normal belt/pully set-up?

There must be an advantage to this set-up but info isn't easy to find on this set-up.

Thanks.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Electromagnetic clutch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Benefit is reduced drivetrain stress.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

stormy said:


> I see Yamaha uses a electromagnetic clutch on there auger on the ys929j what exactly is this and why is this used over the normal belt/pully set-up?
> 
> There must be an advantage to this set-up but info isn't easy to find on this set-up.
> 
> Thanks.


Pretty much the same system as your vehicle's A/C clutch. One * big* advantage I think, would be way less operator fatigue. P
Electric PTO to engage the blades on mower decks is the same principal.


----------



## stormy (Oct 17, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Pretty much the same system as your vehicle's A/C clutch. One * big* advantage I think, would be way less operator fatigue. P
> Electric PTO to engage the blades on mower decks is the same principal.


Less operator fatique?? What do you mean? The auger isn't manually driven on any set-up is it? Sorry if i'm missing your point

Would this type of clutch require less power from the motor to operate??

Stormy.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

stormy said:


> Less operator fatique?? What do you mean? The auger isn't manually driven on any set-up is it? Sorry if i'm missing your point
> 
> Would this type of clutch require less power from the motor to operate??
> 
> Stormy.


I'm saying I'd much rather just flip a switch to activate some piece of equipment than to have to manually operate it. Would you rather start your truck engine by turning the key or would you rather open tbe hood, find your pull rope, wind it up and manually start it? Electromagnetic clutch is same principal. Most, like 99.8% of all snowblowers have *operator* controls. You need to keep squeezing some lever, holding somethimg down, etc. That can get a little tiresome. That is called "operator fatigue"; you being the operator.


----------



## stormy (Oct 17, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I'm saying I'd much rather just flip a switch to activate some piece of equipment than to have to manually operate it. Would you rather start your truck engine by turning the key or would you rather open tbe hood, find your pull rope, wind it up and manually start it? Electromagnetic clutch is same principal. Most, like 99.8% of all snowblowers have *operator* controls. You need to keep squeezing some lever, holding somethimg down, etc. That can get a little tiresome. That is called "operator fatigue"; you being the operator.


The snowblower I will be using (Yamaha ys929j) has a hydrostatic drive with a clutch lever that moves the SB forward and the auger is only useful when the clutch lever in pressed down (engaged) and the auger switched to on so either way it isn't hands free cause I need to engage the drive in order to beneifit from the auger so I'm holding something anyway so it isn't hands free just because its electromagnetic.I guess I don't have to hold two things down as the auger stays engaged on its own when the hydro is moving forward.

Im guessing on most non hydro snowblowers the auger and drive levers are separate and both need to be held to work?? but on the yamaha the auger stays engaged after the auger lever is released if the snowblower is moving forward.

Sorry... but i'm totally new to snowblower's and I'm not 100% sure about there workings yet, but I hope to be after this season

stormy.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Many newer snow blowers have the feature where you engage the auger and drive and as long as you hold the drive down the auger stay engaged even after you let go of the auger lever. Once you let go of the drive lever, both levers pop up.

I would assume on an electro clutch the belt is always tight. No engaging or releasing, no pulley spinning inside a belt sitting still until the idler pulley tightens the belt.

Only benefit I can see would be less belt wear. Its also something else to break.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

td5771 said:


> Many newer snow blowers have the feature where you engage the auger and drive and as long as you hold the drive down the auger stay engaged even after you let go of the auger lever. Once you let go of the drive lever, both levers pop up.
> 
> I would assume on an electro clutch the belt is always tight. No engaging or releasing, no pulley spinning inside a belt sitting still until the idler pulley tightens the belt.
> 
> Only benefit I can see would be less belt wear. Its also something else to break.


I guess my comment about less operator fatigue meant that you're not having to actually hold down a lever that holds down an idler pulley that squeezes a belt. My self propelled mower has a bail onit that is *horrible!* My Ariens 5520 snowblower that I just picked up seems like it may be in category. I naven't even used it and already have been thinking about checking to see if I can adjust it somewhere. Be real nice if it was all done by just flipping a switch. BUT.. I understand about the breakdown factor as well.


----------

